# PEAP-GTC with wpa_supplicant



## kraan (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm currently having difficulties setting up my 11g radio and getting it authenticated trough PEAP-GTC.

The wpa_supplicant logging shows me that:


```
------------
Jul 29 16:56:25 fbsd kernel: wlan0: link state changed to UP
Jul 29 16:56:25 fbsd wpa_supplicant[5258]: CTRL-EVENT-EAP-STARTED EAP authentication started
Jul 29 16:56:25 fbsd wpa_supplicant[5258]: TLS: Unsupported Phase2 EAP method 'GTC'
Jul 29 16:56:25 fbsd wpa_supplicant[5258]: CTRL-EVENT-EAP-METHOD EAP vendor 0 method 25 (PEAP) selected
Jul 29 16:56:25 fbsd wpa_supplicant[5258]: OpenSSL: tls_connection_handshake - Failed to read possible Application Data error:00000000:lib(0):func(0):reason(0)
Jul 29 16:56:25 fbsd wpa_supplicant[5258]: CTRL-EVENT-EAP-FAILURE EAP authentication failed
Jul 29 16:56:25 fbsd wpa_supplicant[5258]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Jul 29 16:56:25 fbsd kernel: wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
------------
```

Method 'GTC' is not supported as Phase EAP method. Any ideas someone?

Currently using: wpa_supplicant v0.6.8 / FreeBSD_8_2 with the following config:


```
------------
network={
        disabled=1
        ssid="*****"
        scan_ssid=1
        key_mgmt=WPA-EAP
        eap=PEAP
        identity="******"
        phase2="auth=GTC"
}
------------
```

Hope someone can get me back on track.


Cheers,

Michiel


----------



## kraan (Jul 29, 2011)

I enable the network and supply a password with the wpa_cli tool before testing.


----------

